# Yall Gotta See This



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

My wife saw a bilboaed this morning on the way to or from Galveston. Check it out.
www.fishinghurts.com


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Well......*

I have seen everything now. This is the biggest load of BEEF STEW. What in the world is the world coming to.

Drifter


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I'll tell ya what PETA means to me. *P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals. They are a bunch of **** [email protected]!*$. But ya gotta watch um. They are getting more powerfull everyday. I have been a bowhunter for close to 20yrs so I have had to deal with them more than I would like. A lot of people don't realize that they are against fisherman as well. That is why I posted that.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Sharky, peta is nothing but a bunch of environmental wackos. Fortunantley they have lost most of their credibility with their off the wall campaigns. Don't try to argue with them because they argue with emotion, rather than fact. Remember if we don't recruit the young folks for our sport, they will lose touch with the land, and be more likely to believe peta's b.s. I think that is why this board is so great, a bunch of good guys openly sharing their knowledge and ultimately expanding the sport.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

A very wise bowhunting buddy of mine said to me ten or so years ago that " It's not the bunnyhuggers you gotta worry about. It is the folks that don't hunt or fish because they are the ones who's oppinions could be swayed". That was said during a discussion about tying deer to the tops of vehicles and driving down the road. We have to conduct ourselves in a reasonable manner while out doing our thing so that we don't give a bad impression to other folks. And yes above all "THE CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE". I figured Iwould give this a post cause I know of a lot of fisherman that are not aware that those folks go after us as well as the hunters. I was unaware of until my brother-in-law was stationed at Ft Ord out in California.


----------



## DISSipator (May 21, 2004)




----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Several years ago one of the states did a survey of its older population.(Colorado I think) They asked all kind of questions about life style and eating habits. One of the most striking things that showed up in this survey was that all the 90 + year olds had one thing in common. THEY ALL REGULARLY ATE RED MEAT. There were no Vegan citizens of that state that had lived beyond their early 80s at that time. They also noticed that the percentage of Vegans in the population started dropping rapidly after about the age of 65 and that the general health of the vegans was not as good as the general health of the meat eaters.
It seems that there are amino acids that our bodies require to live, and the easiest source is from red meat. You can also get them from some vegetable sources, but the vegetable form is not as easy for the body to absorb as the red meat form. Then as the body gets older, absorbing the vegetable form of these amino acids gets even harder to do. 
There are also fatty acids that we need for a healthy heart, called omega 3, omega 6, & omega 9. The best sources for these fatty acids seems to be fish and eggs. 
I think I'll eat some fish now & then + enjoy a steak or two along the way, in hopes I'm one of the lucky meat eaters who will live much longer than the vegan fools at PETA.
BTW: I've heard of another bunch out there going by the name of PETA. Theirs stands for People Eating Tasty Animals.
They should really teach this kind of thing in school, so young impressionable kids would learn the truth before they get some whacked out version from MTV.


----------



## Lpguy (Jul 15, 2004)

HAh i was looking through that site and read the recipes, now those are funny..


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Amen, young impressionable kids is right. They are hearing all the wrong things these days. My greatgrandfather, grandfather, etc.as well as myself, all raised their own animals for consumption as well as profit. They all lived to a ripe old age, and understood that we were meant to use the animals God provided, and do so in a responsible fashion. I don't remember any of them dying from any protien related illness, but if you asked them to stop eating meat, they would likely have told you to take a flying leap. I feel like I'm a conservationist whether I'm out there with a rod, gun, or notebook. Just a thought.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

The ironic thing is that half of the people in those groups probably have a tounge or lip ring them selves. So maybe the fish are actually just wanting to make a fashion statement when they bite our hooks.


----------



## MikTheKnife (May 21, 2004)

*Animals instead of people*

What really burns me is that nowhere, I mean nowhere, have I ever seen something from PETA or their brethren about helping PEOPLE who are in pain, who are suffering, who need food, clothing or shelter. PETA seems to take the position that the life of an animal, no matter where it is on the food chain, is of equal value to that of a person.

I don't ever hear of them holding a food drive for the homeless, or a vegan cookoff for the poor, or a raffle for the kid with cancer.

They don't and they won't because they assess the value of their life and worth and equate it with that of a dog or cat or elephant or fish. Pardon the heck out of me, but I value my life and that of most other humans far more than that of any animal.

And one last question to ponder: What would happen if someone from PETA wound up on the business end of an attacking animal? Would their own animal survival instincts kick in or would they comfort it into submission?

MIK


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that billboard is owned by viacom.

Contact info:

*Contacts in Houston, TX* *Randy Jackson* 
General Manager
1600 Studemont
Houston, TX
77007
Tel: 713.868.2284 
Fax: 713.862.7652

[email protected]

*Michael Grow* 
National Sales
1600 Studemont
Houston, TX
77007
Tel: 713.868.2284 
Fax: 713.862.7652

[email protected]

*John Michaels* 
Regional Sales Manager
1600 Studemont
Houston, TX
77007
Tel: 713.868.2284 
Fax: 713.862.7652

[email protected]

*Scott Walker* 
Sales Manager
1600 Studemont
Houston, TX
77007
Tel: 713.868.2284 
Fax: 713.862.7652

[email protected]

*Doug Williams* 
National Sales Manager - Malls
1731 Workman Street
Los Angeles, CA
90031
Tel: 323.276.7270

[email protected]

*Michael Belli* 
Lease Representative - Mall Division
2502 N. Black Canyon Highway
Phoenix, AZ
85009
Tel: 602.246.9569

[email protected]

*Kris Vallee* 
Account Executive
5806 Ballina Canyon Lane
Houston, TX
77041
Tel: 832.467.9334 
Fax: 832.467.9416

[email protected]

*Jesse Brunet* 
Account Executive/Malls
8001 Townsend Place
New Orleans, LA
70126
Tel: 504.246.0500 
Fax: 504.243.0766

[email protected]

I would encourage everyone to express your displeasure with that billboard by contacting each person listed above. I have already done so and will post back up on TTMB with any and all responses.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

The only thing fishing hurts is my pocketbook.


----------



## Diamondwrapper (May 21, 2004)

If Fish weren't ment to be eaten..........why are they made of meat?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Heard on the radio that the billboard is coming down if it ain't already history. 
Seems some fishermen complained and the sign company didn't want that many people POed at them.


----------

